# second life



## tytheguy111 (Sep 25, 2014)

Is it any good???

Is it fun???

Should I download it???


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 25, 2014)

Its aight


----------



## tytheguy111 (Sep 26, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> Its aight



Nice avatar
I think im gonna make one to look 

EXACTLY like me lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thats what I did


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Sep 26, 2014)

interesting


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 26, 2014)

No.

No.

and no.


----------



## UncleReemis (Sep 26, 2014)

The fact that it's called "second life" is enough to deter me. *shoves invisible glasses up bridge of nose and snorts like a nerdy boy*


----------



## tytheguy111 (Sep 27, 2014)

i actually like it if there's anyone on here who plays then look me up and IM me im tytheguy111 lol same as on here


----------



## tytheguy111 (Oct 2, 2014)

God I love it

It pretty awesome

And I already have a weed grow on there


----------



## Pass it Around (Oct 5, 2014)

So what do you guys do just cyber sex it up all day or what?


----------



## reasonevangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

"do it right or do it twice!" 

Second Life. 

(never tried it, but did try... wtf was the name of it... uhhh... shit i can't remember, but there's another game w/ similar design... was it "entropia?" or is that something else...) 

I see second life as more of a virtual content design suite plus chat room, rather than an actual "game."


----------



## Pass it Around (Oct 5, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> "do it right or do it twice!"
> 
> Second Life.
> 
> ...


the game is in trying to get other guys who have girl avatars to have cyber relations


----------



## Cloudiology (Oct 5, 2014)

why is second live still a thing! flaberghasted


----------



## reasonevangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Cloudiology said:


> why is second live still a thing! flaberghasted


Lots of people didn't do life right the first time, or never had a chance to do so, due to outside factors... but because YOLO, a virtual second chance is the closest thing to a consolation prize. Plus, some people just like to make virtual content and socialize, instead of competing for valueless virtual resources to become powerful in a video game. 

There are actually several different variations on the fundamental concepts represented by Second Life. Someday there will probably be something like a voluntary The Matrix. You'll be able to plug into a life-sustaining pod and live out the remainder of your days in a completely realistic-seeming fictional world, instead of the real world, which often sucks beyond description.


----------



## Cloudiology (Oct 5, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> Lots of people didn't do life right the first time, or never had a chance to do so, due to outside factors... but because YOLO, a virtual second chance is the closest thing to a consolation prize. Plus, some people just like to make virtual content and socialize, instead of competing for valueless virtual resources to become powerful in a video game.
> 
> There are actually several different variations on the fundamental concepts represented by Second Life. Someday there will probably be something like a voluntary The Matrix. You'll be able to plug into a life-sustaining pod and live out the remainder of your days in a completely realistic-seeming fictional world, instead of the real world, which often sucks beyond description.


you.. i like you!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Its just a game ffs. You can do all kinds of shit on there besides chat and have virtual sex with other avatars. You can build your own shit on your land, have weapons, cast spells, use animations its endless.
One time I went onto unknown land and sat down (then you can move your camera around the whole sim)and you can look into houses this way. I saw a guy avatar having sex with a german shepard, I'll spare you the rest of the details lmao


----------



## Pass it Around (Oct 5, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> Its just a game ffs. You can do all kinds of shit on there besides chat and have virtual sex with other avatars. You can build your own shit on your land, have weapons, cast spells, use animations its endless.
> One time I went onto unknown land and sat down (then you can move your camera around the whole sim)and you can look into houses this way. I saw a guy avatar having sex with a german shepard, I'll spare you the rest of the details lmao


my point exactly, thats what those games lead to.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> my point exactly, thats what those games lead to.


I advocate allowing everyone to do as they please, as long as all involved parties consent. 

If people want to simulate bizarre obscene acts in a virtual world (instead of actually doing it in the real world), i'm okay with it. Not the most classy of activities, but people like what they like. ^^


----------



## Pass it Around (Oct 5, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> I advocate allowing everyone to do as they please, as long as all involved parties consent.
> 
> If people want to simulate bizarre obscene acts in a virtual world (instead of actually doing it in the real world), i'm okay with it. Not the most classy of activities, but people like what they like. ^^


Sure, I totally agree that having your avatar fucking a german shepard is hilarious so let them eat cake.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Oct 6, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Sure, I totally agree that having your avatar fucking a german shepard is hilarious so let them eat cake.





Well its ether 

Fuck a god on SL

Or fuck on in real life lol

I dont do shit like that 

I just grow weed on there and piss off prohuman with my noob bullshit like

"Oh man I lost something how do I get it back"

Or what I always do 

"Dude my plants are like half grown " 

@ProHuman lol thanks for putting up with my noob ass lol


----------



## ProHuman (Oct 7, 2014)

I been playing SL for years. It's not just one game, because there are different games inside the game. I play a fishing game to earn lindens (SL money), I role play and with a combat hud in CCS, hunting games, driving games, whatever you can think of. (and if you cant find something, you can make it in SL) 
I also make money from a store. If you are creative, and enjoy making sounds, animations, sculpting 3D objects, or working with photoshop to make textures.. you may find a place in SL.
Anyone can feel free to look me up, and say "HIGH".. ProHuman Resident


tytheguy111 said:


> @ProHuman lol thanks for putting up with my noob ass lol


Thats ok, ty. I dont mind helping your noob ass out.
You are have entertaining stories.. tell us all who you lost your SL virginity to.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Oct 7, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> I been playing SL for years. It's not just one game, because there are different games inside the game. I play a fishing game to earn lindens (SL money), I role play and with a combat hud in CCS, hunting games, driving games, whatever you can think of. (and if you cant find something, you can make it in SL)
> I also make money from a store. If you are creative, and enjoy making sounds, animations, sculpting 3D objects, or working with photoshop to make textures.. you may find a place in SL.
> Anyone can feel free to look me up, and say "HIGH".. ProHuman Resident
> 
> ...


How much drive space have you dedicated to SL? Does it run well on a modest rig?


----------



## tytheguy111 (Oct 7, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> How much drive space have you dedicated to SL? Does it run well on a modest rig?



yes i have a laptop with only 2.4 ghz and it runs well


----------



## ProHuman (Oct 7, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> How much drive space have you dedicated to SL? Does it run well on a modest rig?


SL does not take up much HD space, but it is demanding on processing. It runs the best with a dedicated graphics card, but a lot of people run it on cheap laptops without too much lag.
I would say the biggest reason people have lag is due to their internet connection. DSL is choppy, and if you are on a wireless connection, it gets worse.
I play on a gaming desktop, and I'm hardwired into a cable modem. I have no issues at all with lag, unless the sim itself is crowded, then I slow down a bit. It matters when I am in a fight, if you have a good system, you can kick ass in CCS... but if you have a cheap-o computer, then you should stick to slower paced things like fishing.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Oct 7, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> SL does not take up much HD space, but it is demanding on processing. It runs the best with a dedicated graphics card, but a lot of people run it on cheap laptops without too much lag.
> I would say the biggest reason people have lag is due to their internet connection. DSL is choppy, and if you are on a wireless connection, it gets worse.
> I play on a gaming desktop, and I'm hardwired into a cable modem. I have no issues at all with lag, unless the sim itself is crowded, then I slow down a bit. It matters when I am in a fight, if you have a good system, you can kick ass in CCS... but if you have a cheap-o computer, then you should stick to slower paced things like fishing.


Intel fanboys w/ bleeding edge hardware would say my rig sucks... but i don't think so. Not top tier by any means, but rocks everything i throw at it, minus Sims 3 (which runs bad on most rigs) and BF4 (which is just a resource hog anyway; BF4 actually runs better than Sims 3...). 
[email protected], 8Gb RAM, gtx590, SSD for the OS... 850w gold-rated PSU (with recommendation from "jonnyguru") and some mech drives (cpu and gpu on custom single loop, 1/2" id tygon, T-line no res, big rad, 9 yate loons... even a half-decent wire tuck). It's basically a never-ending project rig that i never quite finished maxing out (and likely never will at this point). Life intervened, etc. I used to be heavily mmo-pvp oriented, but at some point i realized that i really disliked a significant portion of the gamers i kept encountering... and since multiplayer was kinda the whole point (for me), my gaming interests rapidly waned. "Can't stand most people, don't want to play alone... maybe i should just not play at all? Yep." Now it's more of an occasional thing... though i have come to better appreciate games which require as little effort as possible. If i can forget my body exists while playing, it's a good game. If controlling the game causes physical discomfort, it sucks, no matter how hyped or cutting-edge or how great the graphics may be. This is part of what made me dislike D3: they won't make it controller-compatible, despite having both the knowledge and tech to do so (since they already did exactly that for the consoles). Game devs and publisher companies basically telling everyone "fuck you, you'll buy it anyway!" and implementing blatant cash-grab tactics, over-hyping and under-delivering, EA refusing to make new madden for PC... is a huge part of why i lost interest in gaming. The politics of gaming "business" kinda ruined it for me. Kinda want to just go live in the woods and play with sticks and rocks.


----------



## IndicaAngel (Nov 24, 2014)

This thread is a bit old but I'll post anyway. I've played SL off and on since 06. I was once the highest paid live DJ in there
5k tips were common ( dj'd rl so figured why not?). Big following and erupted into my own clubs etc. Was a nice ride but it got to be too political and
friends that were not really friends, and then the always wanna fuck? .. no I don't go away.
So I gave up DJ'ing after a few years and turned to design.
So now I make skins,clothes,accessories, hair. pretty much anything I like or want to make.
Maya, zbrush,photoshop are your friends in SL., I think having gone to school for 3d modeling and design helped
alot in this area, the base model for SL is very glitchy and I'm glad they came out with other options.
I haven't really played in ages, my stuff sells still, I log into lindens in my account, I pay my land tier and I'm gone.
just nothing there excites me right now.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 24, 2014)

@ProHuman 

Sorry I aint been on in a while 



I was getting too addicted I spent days on end playing it 



I might get on tonight but idk


----------



## ProHuman (Nov 24, 2014)

IndicaAngel said:


> This thread is a bit old but I'll post anyway. I've played SL off and on since 06. I was once the highest paid live DJ in there
> 5k tips were common ( dj'd rl so figured why not?). Big following and erupted into my own clubs etc. Was a nice ride but it got to be too political and
> friends that were not really friends, and then the always wanna fuck? .. no I don't go away.
> So I gave up DJ'ing after a few years and turned to design.
> ...


ever try ccs?


----------



## ProHuman (Nov 24, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> @ProHuman
> 
> Sorry I aint been on in a while
> 
> ...


i havent logged on these days, either.
my buddies on teamspeak decided to play tribal wars again, this season


----------



## tytheguy111 (Nov 24, 2014)

ProHuman said:


> i havent logged on these days, either.
> my buddies on teamspeak decided to play tribal wars again, this season




oh 



but i haven't been on for a few months 


it scared me how much i was addicted


----------



## ProHuman (Nov 24, 2014)

you dork!

doesn't bother me to take breaks.
my friends miss me, but they can get over it, or fuck off.

just like IndicaAngel mentioned,
It's nice to log into lindens, take care of business, and log out.


----------

